# Appareil photo et carte sd "inutilisable"



## roubignolle (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un APN Konica Minolta X60 (2005) que j'utilisais toujours avec une carte SD de 2 Go. Je me suis acheté une carte de 8 Go, mais celle ci apparait comme étant inutilisable sur l'APN. J'ai donc formaté et partitionner la carte en FAT16, mais rien n'y fait... J'ai alors été pris d'un doute : peut être que l'appareil photo n'accepte pas les cartes de trop grandes capacités ! Est ce possible??? Avez vous une piste de solution ???

Merci.


----------



## herszk (1 Janvier 2011)

roubignolle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un APN Konica Minolta X60 (2005) que j'utilisais toujours avec une carte SD de 2 Go. Je me suis acheté une carte de 8 Go, mais celle ci apparait comme étant inutilisable sur l'APN. J'ai donc formaté et partitionner la carte en FAT16, mais rien n'y fait... J'ai alors été pris d'un doute : peut être que l'appareil photo n'accepte pas les cartes de trop grandes capacités ! Est ce possible??? Avez vous une piste de solution ???
> 
> Merci.


Bonjour et bonne année.
Si tu as acheté une carte sd hc, il est fort probable que ton apn déjà ancien ne supporte que les cartes sd et pas sd hc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2011)

Mince, j'avais répondu ici hier moi 

Bon, tout ça pour ajouter (mon Konica-Minolta Dimage Z2 est à peu près de la même époque que le tien) que d'expérience, les APN (ou autres appareils) utilisant le FAT16 ont en général du mal avec les cartes de grande capacité.


----------

